# sitecom wl-140 wireless aan de praat krijgen

## HydroDiOxide

Het onderwerp vertelt het allemaal. Ik heb een Sitecom WL-140 pcmcia netwerkkaart voor in mijn laptop. Ik wil deze graag gebruiken binnen mijn netwerk, maar ik heb geen flauw idee hoe ik deze aan de praat moet krijgen. Nog niet veel meer geprobeert dan pcmciautils geemerged. Alle hulp welkom.

----------

## garo

In het kort:

Zorg dat je kernel udev, pcmcia, pccard en yentasocket kent

emerge 'pcmcia' en 'pcmcia-cs' (zie dat de 'udev' use-flag aanstaat)

en met wat geluk werkt alles dan...

Indien het niet werkt, geef dan maar een beschrijving van wat wel werkt en wat niet.

----------

## HydroDiOxide

Als ik iwconfig uitvoer dan krijg ik dit te zien 

```
gentoo-laptop hensen # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      NOT READY!  ESSID:off/any 

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Invalid   

          Tx-Power=31 dBm   Sensitivity=0/200 

          Retry limit:0   RTS thr=0 B   Fragment thr=0 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Het lijkt er dus op dat het kaartje herkend wordt. Wat is de volgende stap? Ik kan meeliften op het draadloze netwerk van mijn buren ('k de wep-key), maar ik weet de naam even niet. Hoe kan ik scannen naar beschikbare netwerken?

----------

## garo

 *HydroDiOxide wrote:*   

> Als ik iwconfig uitvoer dan krijg ik dit te zien 
> 
> ```
> gentoo-laptop hensen # iwconfig
> 
> ...

 

De kaart even resetten helpt meestal: 

```
ifconfig eth1 down && ifconfig eth1 up
```

 *Quote:*   

> Het lijkt er dus op dat het kaartje herkend wordt. Wat is de volgende stap? Ik kan meeliften op het draadloze netwerk van mijn buren ('k de wep-key), maar ik weet de naam even niet. Hoe kan ik scannen naar beschikbare netwerken?

 

Gebruik kismet

----------

## koenderoo

checken welke naam de buurtjes gebruiken is ook vrij simpel. iwlist gaat je daar mee helpen. 

het commando specifiek is: iwlist eth0 scanning

Je moet daarvoor wel even net-wireless/wireless-tools installeren. Krijg je er direct een paar leuke tools bij.   :Razz: 

----------

## HydroDiOxide

Ik heb eth1 maar eens aan de default runlevel toegevoegd. Ik krijg dan een melding dat eth1 niet gestart kan worden omdat er geen firmware is. Blijkt allemaal nog al lastig... zie ook mijn andere lijntje.

Misschien heeft één van jullie suggesties... ik kom niet echt verder.

----------

